# Firenock Arrows and Nocks



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I don't see where they offer practice nocks. What does everyone do? Shoot with the lighted nock while target shooting?


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

yes, eventually one will go bad and it becomes your practice nock. i never really seen a big difference in poi though


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah, I was wondering on POI. Didn't think it would be that much. Guess I will sacrifice one to the target gods. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I actually think it may be good practice to shoot them hot for a few shots. The first time I shot one was at a deer, and it actually startled me and I was lucky not to jerk the bow,,, they are fun


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

i just got a new set, nockturnal green/red strobe, . very bright very cool, looks like a disco ball in your nocks


----------



## ReelRetired (May 18, 2011)

I just ordered some Firebolts with lumenocks from Amazon. They came with bright white vanes on the bolts. I can't believe they would put white vanes on hunting bolts! I'm thinking of sending them back. Seems like they will really stand out like a sore thumb. Am I overreacting?


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

they show blood very well


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Had three lighted nocks set up on my arrows a few years ago. Never took a shot that season. They were not replaceable batteries.
Dead by the next bow season.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

ReelRetired said:


> I just ordered some Firebolts with lumenocks from Amazon. They came with bright white vanes on the bolts. I can't believe they would put white vanes on hunting bolts! I'm thinking of sending them back. Seems like they will really stand out like a sore thumb. Am I overreacting?


Yes your over reacting. The white will make it easier for you to see, follow, find, and identfy the kind of hit. For years I haev used white and flour, Orange or pink. The deer turkeys coyotes never saw them coming.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Here's what my compound arrows looked like. My crossbow arrows are the same except 4 in non-barred feathers ( two white one red) and a flat lumanock. 










The deer just don't care.


----------

